# Sigs and southpaws



## Mike75093 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm a noob looking to purchase my first handgun.

I have gone to my local range and taken a beginner class where they allowed us to shoot a number of guns. I shot the best with the Sig p226 but those guns don't seem to be too friendly for southpaws.

Any other leftys out there who use sigs? How do you deal with the decocker and slide release on the left side of the gun? As best I can tell they do not make an ambi or LH version.

TIA


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I own two of them. It takes a little getting used to but being left handed I've been adapting to a right handed world all my life. It's just another thing to get used to is all. I love both my Sigs. (226 9mm & 229 .40s&w) and would not trade them for anything. And I'm mainly a 1911 guy! 

With some time invested in training with the weapon you can use it as good as anyone else right handed or not.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the  Forum Guidelines

I don't have anything to add to what was already said, just wanted to say hi (and move this thread to the Sig section).


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I am also a lefty and second what DJ said. I have a P220 and P228. Only real disadvantage I have is locking the slide back I typically switch hands. Can be done over top of the side with your right hand simultaneously racking back the slide but it's awkward for me. Other functions such as mag release and decocker are easy one handed index or middle finger operation. It is definately a Righty world but if Sigs are what you want as a lefty you can adapt to it pretty easily. You did well test firing a number of handguns first and then identifying the one that you shot the best. That is most important. Doesn't mean there are not others you would also do well with but out of that sampling you got an opportunity to try you found a good fit for you and as luck would have it Sigs are top shelf for quality and dependability. Welcome to the forum and to shooting.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm also a lefty. I operate Sig's decocker with the trigger finger. I don't bother with slide release levers on any of the firearms I own; I've learned to use them in terms of maintenance, inspection, and competition, but not practical use.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

have you had a chance to check out the FNP? the decocker is ambi, and the mag release is an easy switch that doesn't necessarily require a gunsmith.

YMMV

JOhn


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Another South Paw will chim in.

I own a 226 .40 cal and my biggest problem slide release. I have stop, look at my right hand and "will" my thumb to pull hard enough on the slide release. But the more I shoot the more I build up strengh in my right thumb and it should get easier in time. Too bad Sig doesn't make Lefties, but we're use to that.

I can decock and press the mag release with my right thumb with no issue.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi and welcome to this forum - I think you'll like it.

I'm a lefty and I own 2 Sig's, 1 Kimber, 2 S&W - all autos - the reason I bring this up is that almost all auto's appear less than friendly to a southpaw at first (heck they didn't have ambi safety's until a few years ago).

Now the modern auto's are easy in every way for a lefty except locking the slide back, but that is easily done by just switching hands to do it.

Hope this helps, I love shooting auto's.

:smt1099


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for asking this question. I'm a lefty too and have always ignored Sigs because their design seemed completely unfriendly to the left-handed world. Maybe I'll take another look. If you're concerned about having ambi-controls on the gun and you're OK with a striker-fired, polymer grip style pistol, you might also check out the Smith and Wesson M&P's. That's what I bought as my first handgun with no regrets. Ambi slide release and a very easy to switch mag release. H&K also have a few models with ambi controls. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

I'm surprised no one brought up getting a Sig with the DAK trigger system...no decocker to worry about....just a thought


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Look at the P250.

The slide release is on both sides and you can reverse the mag release.

I have been learning to shoot with my right hand. Finding holsters is a PIA too.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been watching this thread since it began, and by now I'm feeling pretty stupid...

A southpaw is someone who is left-handed, I'm assuming... but *why* is it called that?!:smt120


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes southpaw is LH but don't know why it's called that. Boxing term but not sure how it applies since the dominant hand is always to the rear and you jab with your off hand. Quite a few ambidexterous choices out there but a Sig isn't bad once you get used to it. DAK is an option but for me at least the decocker isn't a problem the slide lock/release is, given it's rearward location. Sling shot it to chamber and switch hands to lock it back works. Have to do the same with a Glock since the slide lock is so diminutive. Beretta, HK and Walther make some very southpaw freindly options. Any handgun with the slide lock/release located in the normal location and is big enough to manipulate with my index finger works well for me. Beretta 92 and PX4, HK, 1911's are a few examples. I'm more iritated by that funky left side grip hump to make room for the decocker mechanism on double stack Sigs than anything else but it's workable and aftermarket grips can be had to reduce the size of that hump a bit.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

From the Answer Bag...not stating its true though....

The term was coined by a Chicago sportswriter reporting routinely on Cubs games at Wrigley Field sometime during the early 1900s. While no longer true, in the late 1800s and early 20th Century the standard was to build playing fields in such a way as to maximize exposure to the sun during what were then almost always afternoon games while avoiding hitters having to look into the sun with the first base line running due east-west, third north-south. Wrigley was no exception. Left-handed pitchers, therefore, delivered the ball from the south side of Wrigley's mound. Hence, southpaw for lefties. It is, however, unclear as to just who the beat writer was and for which paper he first used the expression or for which pitcher. In Major League Baseball circles, however, there is no disagreement on the term originating in the Chicago baseball press.:watching:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

As everyone else said leftys can adapt pretty easily to using Sigs.


----------

